# Squadron In Action Series



## Robert Porter (Feb 12, 2017)

I have never seen one so have no idea if this series is worth buying. The ones I am interested in are running around 18USD per. Would love to hear from anyone that has experience with this series.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2017)

In my opinion a great series. Some are better than others. The early ones were a little rudimentary, but they definately hit their stride a couple dozen issues in. The newer ones I have a problem with the detail drawings not being as clear as the older (middle) issues. I personally have over 100 issues and I never, NEVER pay more than $10.00 a piece and usually pay much less. Buy them from the used book market, Ebay or from the Squadron shop itself, where two recent sales netted me a few hard cover versions for under $5.00 each, though I think I like the softcover versions better ad they take less room. $18.00 is highway robbery. Hope this helps.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 12, 2017)

*Oi! Yes that helps! Thanks I will do a bit more searching! I like your prices better!*


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep, I'm with Jim on this. I mostly have the "Walk around" volumes and these have came in very handy for the detailing that I do. The In Action series in many cases have lots of detail pics and sketches that, in my opinion, would make more sense showing up in the walk around volumes so both subjects are good to have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2017)

I totally agree.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

Going to hit a few used book stores in my area and see what can be found! Thanks guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2017)

My source is often the vendor tables at local model shows. People (like us) who have accumulated lots of stuff over the years end up selling a lot of it off for very cheap. I don't think I ever paid more than 5 bucks for any of mine.

A number of years ago, Squadron had a huge sale on where they were selling them for a couple of bucks and I picked a bunch up there as well. This was before their shipping policy became ridiculous and I stopped buying from them since.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> My source is often the vendor tables at local model shows. People (like us) who have accumulated lots of stuff over the years end up selling a lot of it off for very cheap. I don't think I ever paid more than 5 bucks for any of mine.
> 
> A number of years ago, Squadron had a huge sale on where they were selling them for a couple of bucks and I picked a bunch up there as well. This was before their shipping policy became ridiculous and I stopped buying from them since.


That is where I got the 18 dollar price, their website. Seems they have boosted the price a fair bit.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

I struck out on my first used book store for these, but got some good books for cheap, so I think over the next few weeks I will make the circuit of the used stores close to me, there are 27 at last count of various sizes.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 15, 2017)

Here's a great place to look for them on-line, of to look for any used books for that matter
Alibris.com: Save on New, Rare & Used Books - Movies & Music


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2017)

You can get great deals on their website when they have their sales. That's how I got most of mine.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 15, 2017)

I will wait for the sales then, I can't afford 18+ a book for as many as I want! Not to mention books tend to cost a fair bit to ship because of weight.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 15, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> Here's a great place to look for them on-line, of to look for any used books for that matter
> Alibris.com: Save on New, Rare & Used Books - Movies & Music


Thanks! On the way to have a look. First used book store I checked in my area had lots of good books but none of that series.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 15, 2017)

Welp! They do have good prices, ordered 3! Thanks for the link! My wife is much happier with those prices!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2017)

I have also found that some aviation museums usually have a used book section in their gift shops. Found many a gem there as well.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 15, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have also found that some aviation museums usually have a used book section in their gift shops. Found many a gem there as well.


I can imagine, I am planning a trip to DC this spring, so will have a good look around the Smithsonian Air and Space museum while I am there.


----------

